#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya celebrates Maka Buscha Day.

## dirtydog

*Pattaya celebrates Maka Buscha Day.*


       On Monday, Pattaya along with the rest of Thailand celebrated Maka Buscha which takes place on the full moon day of the 21st lunar Month. 

This day is a religious public holiday. 

It came from the day when 1,250 disciples from the Lord Buddha gathered to listen to the Dharma speech after Buddha's enlightenment. 

Merit making ceremonies take place at temples, while at night candlelit processions walk three times around the temple known in Thai as Vientien, one time for the Lord Buddha, one time for the Sangha or Buddhist monk community and one time for the Dharma which are the Buddhist teachings. 

We attended the Chaimongkol Temple in South Pattaya to witness this spiritual ceremony and similar to previous years, the high attendance demonstrated the importance of this religious holiday and the respect held by both Thais and foreigners towards the Buddhist religion here in Pattaya.

 Pattaya One News

----------


## good2bhappy

Was there any booze?

----------

